# Broken bolt for timing chain cover



## EEngen (Mar 7, 2021)

I have an Audi A3 1.2 TFSI and I have replaced the timing chain. While mounting the lower timing chain cover, one of the upper bolts broke. I had already put the sealant on which has cured now.

Does anyone know if there is oil pressure behind the cover and if it is likely that it will leak? I do not have the tool to remove the broken bolt. It broke flush with the block. Should I continue installing the oil pan and hope that it will not start to leak?


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

What’s on the other side of broken bolt? And that’s the timing cover looking from the bottom up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEngen (Mar 7, 2021)

ViewlessSquid said:


> What’s on the other side of broken bolt? And that’s the timing cover looking from the bottom up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The photo is looking from the bottom up. The broken bolt is going into the engine block. I reassembled everything and have tested it for a short while. Looks ok so far, so I hope it will last without issues.


----------

